# Suicide



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Disaster strikes. Thousands die. Your friends. Your family. Your favorite pet, Scruffy. Your home and all your Earthly possessions. All gone. The dust has finally begun to settle and you are still alive.

So do you think you would do it? 

A recent study has discovered a significant hike in suicides after a major catastrophe of any kind. Many survivors suffer from a combination of post-traumatic stress, depression, and survivor's guilt. On average, suicide rates increase by anywhere from 20-60% depending on the severity of the disaster.

What if you were alive but you were cold, alone, and starving to death? Would you do it then? 

What if you come out on the other side of this disaster paralyzed from the waist down.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

This is a charming scenario...

This forum is for those who want to SURVIVE. To hoarde, cache, study, learn, and then eat a bullet is contrary to my mentality. I'm not knocking the poll, just stating my logic. That is some tough food for thought.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

At this time, I do not believe that I can truthfully answer that poll.

When it is my time to go, I would prefer to go by my own hand or in my own bed. If I realize that I am a burden to others and that I have nothing more to give - yes - I would be wiling to become hamburger.

I am not afraid of death, I am not afraid of pain, I am not afraid to live ... each has its place in a persons life. My only goal in life is to reach the end with honor - and - how that end happens, I would prefer to have a say in it.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, we all want to survive. But this is harsh reality. The purpose of this poll was to simply pose the question to you members so you may prepare yourselves mentally for the future. I know that you can not really give an honest answer until the time has come.

But this is what happens. It can affect anyone. From soldiers to doctors to your next door neighbor. I'm not saying you should give up. I'm saying that you should be open to the possibility that no matter how prepared you try to be, things may not go according to plan. You could lose everyone and everything you hold dear in the blink of an eye. And you need to be ready for it. 

My hope is that you will seriously think about the question. And in doing so, you will find the strength to survive if the unexpected does happen.

I apologize for the depressing question. But I really feel it is an important one to ponder.


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

I clicked (no) but really don't know the difference between (no) and ( will not give up ) 

I mentioned sometimes ( testing yourself) and I think small disasters can tell us a great deal about ourselves and hwo we would react a to a major one. Now if smaller disasters like family problems or such are any indication, I seem to be a better person during 'hard times' that in 'normal times'. I become focused, alert , almost deaf to the whining and negative waves around me, set a priority scale, and generally strive for a practical solution. 

I think, and hope, to be OK in a bad situation.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

allen_idaho said:


> Disaster strikes. Thousands die. Your friends. Your family. Your favorite pet, Scruffy. Your home and all your Earthly possessions. All gone. The dust has finally begun to settle and you are still alive.
> 
> So do you think you would do it?
> 
> ...


Go into the lampshade business... like Naekid and I.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm no quitter.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

Hell, I've been DIVORCED, what's a lil ol natural disaster gonna do to me? 

Seriously, I lost my house, a truck, every thing I had worked for a decade (plus I have just a tad over 1 year left to pay child support {a grand total of over $125K all together over the course of 14 years} plus my credit was shot due to the ex running up bills and just being divorced).

I'll get by.


----------



## Skeeter (Nov 7, 2009)

Riverdale said:


> Hell, I've been DIVORCED, what's a lil ol natural disaster gonna do to me?
> 
> Seriously, I lost my house, a truck, every thing I had worked for a decade (plus I have just a tad over 1 year left to pay child support {a grand total of over $125K all together over the course of 14 years} plus my credit was shot due to the ex running up bills and just being divorced).
> 
> I'll get by.


I'm with you. One dead ex, (not my fault), one divorced , and currently married. If I was gonna bite the bullet I'd have done it by now.:scratch Maybe my shrink is right


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I,am on my third which was my first and i haven't pulled the trigger yet, your dang right i,am a survivor for sure. Nope if it was man made i'd track it down to the ends of the earth and skin it alive. If it was natural i'd still do my best to make it. Quit? HELL NO!!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem, NO WAY!!!! :nuts: 
Freedoms just another word for nothing left to loose!!!! Look at all the Jews who survived the concentration camps, they all started over again with nothing and some fared quite well.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

sailaway said:


> Freedoms just another word for nothing left to loose!!!!


Nice reference.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

No matter what happens it has happened to you for a reason. God has a plan for all of us and suicide is not the answer. Times get tough so that we can turn to god to help us. If i were to lose my family and child yeah it would hurt me, but killing myself wouldn't be the answer because i wouldnt end up with them. It's a sin to take anyones life and that includes yourself.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Tammy said:


> No matter what happens it has happened to you for a reason. God has a plan for all of us and suicide is not the answer. Times get tough so that we can turn to god to help us. If i were to lose my family and child yeah it would hurt me, but killing myself wouldn't be the answer because i wouldnt end up with them. It's a sin to take anyones life and that includes yourself.


This really opens up a whole can-o-worms ... there is that DNR (Do Not Resuscitate) order that many people are putting into LivingWills. I personally would prefer to be "let go" instead of brought-back if it means that my quality-of-life would royally suck.


----------



## Watcat49 (Nov 7, 2009)

*To Be or Not to Be????*

Well, "suicide" is never the answer. Life always goes on. I have had many up's and down's in my, "Life". I am still here, many of my friends and family are not some are. I feel untill your life over by causes other than your own, and that you cannot control, why give up.

I do not say this based on any religous belief, or fear of "Sin", I feel I am ultimatley resposible for my own action's and survival in this Life!

Your's; Watcat49


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Interesting question. I'm going with the no because I really would love to be all alone and self reliant.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> This really opens up a whole can-o-worms ... there is that DNR (Do Not Resuscitate) order that many people are putting into LivingWills. I personally would prefer to be "let go" instead of brought-back if it means that my quality-of-life would royally suck.


It is different if your on your death bed and the lord wants to take you home and your ready to go, then why would you want someone to bring you back. it's not the same thing as going out and trying to kill yourself by your own hands. I would rather not be resuscitated if i'm going to die then it is my time dont be selfish and try to keep me here when i'd be better off gone.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

I went with never give up but to be honest, could any one of us say what we would really do in that situation? I know I would be devastated by the loss of my wife or one of my children, much less all of them. If it did happen, I know the Good Lord would have a good reason for leaving me here. That said, I pray that I never have to find out. And I agree about DNR- my wife and family understands this also. If I can't take care of myself, just let me go. I will not be a burden to anyone.

Tim


----------



## edmondsonpr (Jan 27, 2009)

Since the question referred specifically to a natural disaster and not a long term personal illness I will keep it confined to natural disasters. 

I recently retired as an active duty airborne crewmember, and we had to attend survival training. It was pounded into us that the single most determining factor in surviving is the WILL TO SURVIVE. Nothing else comes close!

We were told of the U.S. pilot who crash landed in the remote parts of northern Canada during winter. No towns for hundreds of miles, just a wilderness of trees as far as he could see. He had no broken bones, his survival kit and a loaded .38 which he used to blow his brains out rather than fight for survival. 

The rescue helicopter brought home his lifeless body one day later! 

On the other hand you have the war vets took prisoner in Vietnam and despite the torture, beatings, starving, confinement and being told you're never going home, they still survived years before being released back to America (to be shunned by the idiot civilians). The power of the Will to Live is not to be underestimated. And yes, most had an enduring faith in God.


----------



## Brian Jones (Nov 17, 2009)

Fight to the end! I don't believe in suicide.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Nov 25, 2009)

This is an interesting question to pose.
I personally am way to mean to give up on life. 
I have been shot at, shot, dam near blown up, in car wrecks, motorcycle wrecks, and still wont quit. 
I am also self serving, outside of my wife & kids. If I lost them I would be truely self serving again, and thats a good quality for single existance survival. 
I may be crazy, but if I lost my whole family, I would be more driven to survive.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Um, you've been shot?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Nov 25, 2009)

Jason said:


> Um, you've been shot?


Yeah, why?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

No reason...just not something that comes up in conversation every day, that's all.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Why not i,ve been pluged before. Crap happen's in this world and 30 year's ago was another world. Been stabed in back with screw driver to. Now that wasn't nice i'll tell ya. Use ta hang with the wrong bunch in the wrong places. Don't know today how i made it through those day's.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Nov 25, 2009)

kyfarmer said:


> Why not i,ve been pluged before. Crap happen's in this world and 30 year's ago was another world. Been stabed in back with screw driver to. Now that wasn't nice i'll tell ya. Use ta hang with the wrong bunch in the wrong places. Don't know today how i made it through those day's.


Amen to that! All of my old associates are now in jail, or dead. I thankfully was able to steer clear of any serious trouble, and was also smart enugh to clean up my act.

I caught a 4" blade in the ribs just under the arm. Its kinda like having a few broken ribs, but 10x the pain. It hurts to breath, and every thing else too. That was a fun nite.


----------



## LVmutineer (Nov 29, 2009)

I recently saw an addition to the rule of three's I had not previously seen - 3 months without hope - which I would say is a key ingredient in the will to live. If I lost all my loved ones here. I might adopt a family with no skills or gear, or I might try to make it cross country to my kin, or seek vengance as some here have suggested but I rather think the first two 'missions' are more likely for me.


----------



## mrghostwalker (Sep 17, 2009)

Death is not an option.
My life ends when God says it does.


----------



## HillbillyWoman (Dec 18, 2009)

Oddly, I was pondering this very issue yesterday. What if I survived the initial event, only to end up paralyzed because of my back issues. I would not want to be a burden to my group...would my knowledge and skillsets be of enough worth to continue to take from the supplies?

I answered "no", because I don't believe in suicide, yet I have signed a DNR to prevent any legal hassles in case of medical emergencies.

I think this is a good issue to address either in one's own mind or with your group, should the unthinkable happen.


----------



## Jaspar (Feb 3, 2010)

*Depends*

To me, everything would include my wife and son. If I lost them I would consider it. Then again, my religous beliefs would keep me from doing so. I would however, probably become very wreckless with my personal safety.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Suicide is not an option for me. I have lost loved ones through tragic circumstances and while it is a sad and empty experience it is the way things go sometimes.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks to years of training and conditioning by good ole uncle sammy. There ain't nothing bad enough to make me "eat the bullet." I may not eat great but i won't starve. As long as there are snakes,snails,grubs,and yes even rats. I'll eat. As long as I have a stick or a shovel I can build a shelter and stay at least somewhat warm. Barring a nuke strike,chemical strike when I am away from my gear, or being careless and getting attacked by a rabid zombie I'll make it I may not be happy but I will be alive.


----------

